# 2040 vs 1842 vs 1745 tubes



## slinger16

Which of these would be the most versatile for a pfs to use as a hunting and plinking setup with short length?


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

Any one of these tubing sizes can work for both hunting and plinking if set up properly, but I think looped or psuedo tapered 1842's have the best balance between the three.


----------



## Jacktrevally

1842.


----------



## wll

Slinger16, there is no this is it answer ... answer !

My little PFS uses a 1745 single tube set up using .36-.38 balls and it sends them out at very good speed, I'm impressed.. but my draw is about 38 inches and static length of the tubes is ~9 inches. I have not tried 1842 or 2040's so I don't know ..... double 2040's may be just the ticket, but I have not tested them.

Many of the folks like 1842 and they may work better for you depending on your ammo weight.

If someone gives you a hard and fast answer, that may be for them and the ammo they shoot and their draw length.

My suggestion would be to buy a small batch of 1842, 1745 and 2040 and see what you like. I just bought some 3060 to test, as I love 2050 with my weight of ammo and draw and use Kent latex 1/8idx1/16wx1/4od ...... so far this is my favorite tube set for hunting, It really sends ammo in the 88-114gr range out fast !!! I use a pseudo tube set up about 4 double and 5 single.

My needs may be different than yours, if I shoot 40-60 shots a day that is a lot for me as I'm not a target shooter per say. You on the other hand may shoot 300 shots a day or more, because you enjoy plinking as well as having the power to bring down game.

Take the info everyone says and try to incorporate it into YOUR style of shooting ....there is no right or wrong, there is only what fits you ....

So much for my diatribe ;-)

wll


----------



## slinger16

wll said:


> Slinger16, there is no this is it answer ... answer !
> 
> My little PFS uses a 1745 single tube set up using .36-.38 balls and it sends them out at very good speed, I'm impressed.. but my draw is about 38 inches and static length of the tubes is ~9 inches. I have not tried 1842 or 2040's so I don't know ..... double 2040's may be just the ticket, but I have not tested them.
> 
> Many of the folks like 1842 and they may work better for you depending on your ammo weight.
> 
> If someone gives you a hard and fast answer, that may be for them and the ammo they shoot and their draw length.
> 
> My suggestion would be to buy a small batch of 1842, 1745 and 2040 and see what you like. I just bought some 3060 to test, as I love 2050 with my weight of ammo and draw and use Kent latex 1/8idx1/16wx1/4od ...... so far this is my favorite tube set for hunting, It really sends ammo in the 88-114gr range out fast !!! I use a pseudo tube set up about 4 double and 5 single.
> 
> My needs may be different than yours, if I shoot 40-60 shots a day that is a lot for me as I'm not a target shooter per say. You on the other hand may shoot 300 shots a day or more, because you enjoy plinking as well as having the power to bring down game.
> 
> Take the info everyone says and try to incorporate it into YOUR style of shooting ....there is no right or wrong, there is only what fits you ....
> 
> So much for my diatribe ;-)
> 
> wll


I believe you've nailed it on the head! Thankyou, I think im just going to buy 1 small batch of each and see how each one holds up and works. They arent that much either, I shoot marbles, 3/8 steel and 44 cal lead if that helps any bit. Flatbands work alright but the ones I have are a bit on the weak side and they have to be fixed after each shot from entanglement


----------



## zippo

I would not go with 2040s, i suggest that you go for 1842 for the light ammo (9.5,8mm steel) and for hunting with heavy ammo (10mm lead, 12mm lead) 1745.


----------



## aidy

Newbie question what is pseudo tapers 
Cheers aidy


----------



## pgandy

This will answer your question and more.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## zippo

aidy said:


> Newbie question what is pseudo tapers
> Cheers aidy


Ask wll in a private message and he will give you the needed information


----------



## aidy

Thanks for the replies lad's who on hear sells lengths of tube cheers aidy


----------



## Rookie1234

I don't know anyone on her but eBay and catapult co sell some from the uk at a low price


----------



## Rookie1234

*here


----------



## oldstevie

i order tubes direct from dankung and on average they take about 12 days to arrive which i think is ok .

at this time of year maybe longer.

if you don,t mind waiting the prices are so cheap that you can buy several meters for the same price as you will pay for just one meter elsewhere.

have a look at their website

atb


----------



## oldstevie

aidy said:


> Thanks for the replies lad's who on hear sells lengths of tube cheers aidy


12 days to uk i meant to say


----------

